# Uni interview portfolio



## gizmo2071 (Apr 6, 2007)

So I have my first interview this week for the BA(hons) Photography at Uni. My first interview is at Falmouth, which is my first choice.

I wish it wasn't my first interview so at least i could go a little more prepared and have some idea of what they're going to ask me and what they may expect in a portfolio.

The letter they sent said:

_"We would like to see your portfolio, which should contain only photography, but evidence of your research and writing skills eg an essay or report etc, together with any other artwork, 3D work or evidence of idea development eg sketchbooks or workbooks. In short bring as much as you can, which demonstrates both your skills with photography and your visual awareness."_

I'm quite confused as to what they want from me.
I don't do any other artwork and I don't do 3D work.
I've never kept a sketchbook and i develop my ideas infront of the camera in real time.... as in I improvise on the spot when i get an idea.

Should I just blag a diary of ideas and creative process?

I'm going to include roughly 20 photos, mix of portrait/landscape and others. I'm hoping my photography process is strong enough to get me past having to sho other art forms. Just need to sort out written stuff aswell.
I'm just stuck for other ideas on what to include.

Any ideas on the sort of stuff I can include that might interest them?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 6, 2007)

When you get on to a Degree course they expect to teach you the whole process. Particularly the intellectual one. They are more interested in you as a person, your influences and the way you go about being creative than they are in your actual pictures.Photos will help though, but be prepared for them to ask you not only why you took a picture but exactly what you were trying to achieve.The request for other forms of Art is also due to them expecting most applicants to come from Foundation Courses where they are not likely to have specialised.My best advice: Take the photos you feel good about. You need to have confidence in your work and showing pictures you are not sure about will undermine this. Take all the contact sheets too as these will show how you think through the camera - which is what they are asking for.If you have done digital then do multiple print sheets as contacts.Be yourself and do not try to be what you think they want. Answer all questions honestly and openly. They will either want you or they won't and it is always best to be who you are so there are no misunderstandings.If they don't want you then you would not have been happy on the course anyway


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you sure this is the right course for you, most of these degrees are not for those unused to further education, have you considered going the HND route first, this teaches all the practical and a lot of theory concerned with photography, then if you really wish to suffer a further 2 years studying the art side then enrol on the BA. The degree has very little to do with photography, I think your'e chosen route could be wrong. H


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 6, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> The degree has very little to do with photography



It depends upon the specific Degree course. The one at Falmouth is very similar to the old Dip A D where you learn the _practice_ of photography through practical projects.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've done 3 years further education and doing a 4th now with a City and guilds course.
I'm fine with further education and I'm sure this is the course for me. I checked all the uni's and all the different photography based courses and choose the right ones for me to apply to.

Falmouth being my number one choice 

I'll make a note of making some contact sheets of my work that I submit for my portfolio as i won't be able to go through my portfolio, they will be going through that seperatly, so I need to make sure I add a note book to explain the works.
Taking a contact sheet to the interview will allow me to go through a couple of pieces with them aswell as some questions


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope you have my luck. When I turned up for my interview at Bournemouth it was to find I knew all three of the people conducting the interview. The first words I heard were 'Bloody Hell! It's you.' 

I'm sure you'll be fine but the very best of luck all the same.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 7, 2007)

Just be you, and be self-confident. Tell them about your work, and about the creative choices you made.


----------



## nagoshua (Apr 7, 2007)

After my gap year next year i am looking to get onto a similar course, its a HND which is a two year course with an optional third year to top it upto a BA hons degree


----------

